# pics from Pig in the Park 2010



## WalterSC (May 25, 2010)

http://s306.photobucket.com/albums/nn26 ... lAppeal07/


----------



## Tri Tip (May 25, 2010)

Looks like fun! How did you do?


----------



## WalterSC (May 25, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> Looks like fun! How did you do?


Finished 9th out of 17 teams!!


----------



## Tri Tip (May 25, 2010)

I'd take that congrats. The fun is the better than the score.


----------

